# R35 True Skyline or not?



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

What is your opinion of the new Skyline series? Is the proposed R35 a worthy successor?

I have a wait and see attitude at the moment. The front end needs some work, but the rest of the package looks good so far.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Just say no....


Especially if the GT-R shows up as something RWD , and V-8........



Sean
MotoRex


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

AMEN to that MotoRex, To be honest I think Nissan may have...no they did ruin our much beloved GTR. I doubt we will ever see a car as beutiful and capable as the R34 GTR. Dont get me wrong I do like the new one, but to me it should not be the next GTR.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

So the R35 is not going to have the infamous AWD?

I heard that the US may be getting a V8, while the Japanese still get a TT V6. Any truth to that?

Another ques: When will Nissan end the R34? or, when will R35 come out?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

naddie,
I can help you out on one of your questions...the R34 is already gone. The last ones were the NUR editions. I think it happend a couple of months ago. And for those interested...Motorex is getting one!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *naddie,
> I can help you out on one of your questions...the R34 is already gone. The last ones were the NUR editions. I think it happend a couple of months ago. And for those interested...Motorex is getting one! *


Awwww... and I sooo wanted to save up for a new V Spec II.  Oh well... there will be lightly used R34s around, right? 

So how much is the NUR gonna run?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

naddie, MotoRex has not replied to me about $$, but If a V-Spec II goes for $90k I would guess the NUR will be well over $100k due to the fact that I was a special edition, limited run. All of them sold out the first day in Japan.


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Even if it has a twin turbo v6, there is just something sexier about a inline six. Long live the R32, R33 ,R34 GTR's.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

As far as the price for the Nur goes. Its something we cant really get - so we dont really have a price. They are all sold out in Japan. We did get one car , but I do not know what it was sold for. I keep forgetting to ask.


I have heard the US GT-R ( not a Skyline GT-R anymore) may possibly be a V-8 RWD. I have also heard stuff about a VQ35DETT being tested. The Stagea wagon already has a VQ25DET available....http://www.nissan-global.com/EN/STORY/0,1299,SI9-CH123-LO3-TI453-CI382-IFY-MC109,00.html

280 hp - 41.5 kg of torque... on paper its the same power as the R34 GT-R.

So a VQ35DETT could probably make some power...


Sean Morris
MotoRex


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Do you guys really think that the people at Nissan who brought the Skyline to us (or them, whatever...) is going to bring out a crappy R35 GTR? I would wait till we get a chance to see it before passing judgement.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Well I would hardly doubt that the engineers would let the new skyline be less a car than the R34 was. Although they did disappoint when they called the G35 us a Skyline V35 over there. I was told by a Nissan Engineer at the Omori Factory in March when I traveled to Tokyo that he had many GTR owners come to the shop and through conversation they told him of the anger. While I was there I was able to get a ride in one of the employees R34 and it was a panty staining experiance. I hope they can live up to it this time around. Also why no special edition run for the S15 since it has also ceased production.

Go to the nissan.co.jp website and browse around till you get to the Nur Spec website and witness the series of movies they have. Its a lovely sight They were being released one by one, but should have them all by now. You can also get some good desktop pics of the car and some info on what you get with it.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

The NUR web site is here: http://www.nissan.co.jp/GT-R/R34/0201NUR/, and the movies are here: http://www.nissan.co.jp/GT-R/NUR/


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i love the stagea wagon...yeah it's a station wagon..but i would proudly drive it and dust everyone around here ..hehe


----------

